

Researchers at the University of Paris Diderot have built a working hoverboard - e1ven
http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/thinking-tech/a-hoverboard-powered-by-quantum-levitation-video/9065?tag=nl.e660

======
adestefan
Everyone is dying to know, does it work over water?

~~~
chwahoo
Nice! Only with the help of a track of magnets. Still, this is pretty slick.

